# New guy



## Jason413 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello everyone. My name is Jason. I was refered to the site by TIGGER . I see alot of familiar faces and beautiful lures. I hope I can help out someone someday with the little knowlege of lure building I have. Well, nice to meet you all!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Jason.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Jason, Welcome aboard!


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad to see you joining the crowd Jason


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

sweet mother of mary, there goes the neighbourhood,they will let anyone in here now wont they?, just busting you jas, welcome bro, awful lot of talent on here, these guys will love your carving details, top notch carver!!, just dont let him paint !!!!! LMAO

Etch


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome....

Rod


----------



## Jason413 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it  Etch you crack me up. I make no excuses for my paint. It's just horrible :S But I have a great time doing it so that's what matters to me. Hopefully I'll have something to show you guys soon!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Welcome "J"  WB


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome aboard! :B


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome Jason. Between work and trying to get the boat ready, I haven't had much time to work on baits or do any posting, but I find a little time to at least come on and read some. Looking forward to seeing your work.

To the rest of y'all.... great work I've been seeing. Sorry for the absence. Hopefully I can get a few finished soon to make another post.

Spring is on it's way. The robins, sandhills, and the flocked blackbirds are back. It won't be long now. Can't wait to get these babies wet!


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Welcome, cant wait to see you stuff


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome Jason...sounds like we're in for more oohs and aahs checking out your baits...can't wait to see them.


----------

